# 2005 GTO - How to remove the gas pedal??



## sRenko12 (Mar 23, 2013)

I just recently had to replace the accelerator pedal sensor. I went to Rock Auto and got a replacement sensor WITHOUT the gas pedal. My question is how to remove the gas pedal from the stock part so I can apply it to the new part. I do not want to break anything, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

:cheers

Thank You For Your Time
-Steve


----------

